# Looking for a Music Stand Plan



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Can anybody give me a lead on a plan for an adjustable wooden music stand? I can't seem to dig up anything on-line with the words and phrases I'm using. Don't recall ever seeing a plan in my magazine library.

Thanks


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul, 
I remember seeing one posted on this site about 3 months ago. It was very inovative. You should be able to search for it.


----------



## ofgortens (Jul 31, 2008)

Paul,

I do not know what kind you were looking for but I have run into a few simple ones.

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_wwk/episode/0,2046,DIY_14350_26935,00.html
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/music-stand-project-of-the-week/ <-/><-picture of one that someone made

Those could kind of give you an idea… but I couldnt find any adjustable stands with full plans.

Hope this helps


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm looking too, I looked everywhere.
The WW one looks like it might work


----------



## MusicStandShop (Aug 27, 2009)

There are a lot of great resources on this site.

I have also compiled some wooden music stand plans that may be helpful to those looking as well.


----------

